# Are you boring?



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you consider yourself to be boring*? For how long have you felt that way? Do you consider it to be an issue or are you fixated on it? Have you ever experienced it? In which circumstances? What do you think is/was the reason you feel/felt that way? If not, what makes you interesting, exciting or fascinating?

Please state, if you know, your Jungian type (whichever: MBTI, socionics, functional code...), enneatype (tritype appreciated), instinctual variant and if you struggle(d) with depression.

Thanks.

*boring, not bored, even if there's a relationship between both


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I think so, mostly due to two reasons:
- being enneagram type 1: people comment that I am very reasonable but lack in spontaneity and emotion
- being inert (more introverted) subtype of jungian type: I can entertain myself indefinitely in my mind but that's not very entertaining to everyone else around me, also when I realize or discover something interesting often I don't have an impulse to share it or discuss it with anyone else (I read that Isaac Newton had the same kind of problem, after discovering calculus he didn't inform anyone of it, he happens to be my socionics type identical so I get where he was coming from with that sort of introvyrt insularity because i am the same way), so what ends up happening is that I am next to never bored myself, but others don't consider me particularly engaging or interesting either.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, and I like it that way. 

For me, having an overly exciting life causes issues that I don't want to deal with. It might be different now that I'm older, but generally I've found that boring is good. It's secure, safe. I like predictable events and being able to plan for things in advance. 

-ZDD


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Do you consider yourself to be boring*? For how long have you felt that way? Do you consider it to be an issue or are you fixated on it? Have you ever experienced it? In which circumstances? What do you think is/was the reason you feel/felt that way? If not, what makes you interesting, exciting or fascinating?
> 
> Please state, if you know, your Jungian type (whichever: MBTI, socionics, functional code...), enneatype (tritype appreciated), instinctual variant and if you struggle(d) with depression.
> 
> ...


No, I've called a lot of negative things but boring has never been one of them.
Yeah, sometimes I do get bored by I am fascinated by my mind; so, not often.
People don't consider me boring because I have a boundless curiosity and am interested in almost everything; plus, I like to wisecrack all the time.

I am a 5w4 INFJ.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

I am not an ISTP.

So no.


----------



## angelicblaze (Oct 5, 2013)

The poster above took the words out of my mouth, I've also been called alot of negative things. Though some were intended as compliments, like "weird" or "crazy" but never boring. 

Here's the thing though, my life might be "boring" because I don't do alot of glamorous things, so for a while I did believe I was boring.

I had a friend a while ago, he was a cool intelligent guy. One day we were talking and I said "I just feel so boring." He laughed uncontrollably for probably a good few minutes, then told me that I may be alot of things, but never boring. I didn't really know what to make of the laughing but I decided to take as a compliment and haven't questioned it since. I suppose it took that reaction for me to fully believe it, because otherwise I may have seen it as polite.

My type is INFP and 6w7, 649 tri-type sp/sx stacking. I've had mild depression before, and might have a lingering mild depression.

Edited to add what makes me interesting since that was part of your question: 
I'm not good at questions like this, because it makes me feel arrogant when I point out good things about me lol. Anyway, I'm pretty bright and alert. I have a variety of interests. I have a silly humor and can't control my laughter sometimes, I'm usually the first to laugh at a joke and sometimes the only one. I have a good smile, I think that interests people, when I laugh I know my face is at it's best so people enjoy that. Which isn't a quality but I think that's why people like to make others laugh, because of how their faces light up. That's why I like to make others laugh I suppose. I'm random and I'm really good at telling stories, my husband usually has me tell a story instead of him because he thinks I say it better . I am prone to random outbursts of song and dance, and I say dumb puns because I am amused by them, I say goofy phrases and use obnoxious accents that don't actually exist. However, I can have a heart to heart talk with you or even an intellectual talk. Though I do use humor to lighten the mood if the topic is heavy if it's appropriate. I am skilled at working a one on one convo to get people to open up and relax because I am trustworthy as well as engaging. Though that's usually after I warm up to a situation. New situations trigger my shyness. Well that was longer than I expected but there's an image of me I suppose.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I would definitely say that I'd be boring to people who like to do and converse constantly. I wouldn't make a reality show star very easily. However, I don't consider myself boring because I have a diverse interest and curiosity base that pretty much makes me feel like I always have something to ponder or dote over.

MBTI: INFJ (probably closer to INTJ if you went with stereotypes)
Socionics: Pretty much closed-case IEI-Ni
Enneagram: Pretty much stereotypical 5w4 sp/so/sx (see why I look boring? )


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I must come across as boring to some people because I'm pretty introverted except with close friends, or certain people who I for some reason feel comfortable around. As well as that I can be intensely private, I dislike talking about myself especially to new people and I can be very reserved and 'clam up'. 

This is probably boring for other people as it probably makes me hard work to talk to. I'm not exactly walking around entertaining people. 

But I don't really think my thoughts, interests etc are particularly boring. I like new experiences, I love all kinds of books, music and films. I love different sports, adventure, learning about people, imagining things. Well not all the time, sometimes I'm just thinking of boring stuff like what I next want to eat  

Generally though the more 'interesting' side of myself is hidden from view, except to a select few. I kinda wish I wasn't that way sometimes!

(ISFP)


----------



## CurrentlyNotCaring (May 24, 2013)

Mabye to certain people, but that doesn't become my problem unless I am out to entertain that person.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Yuuuup. For about 3 years. It is an issue when you want to connect with people, buut can't really care for regular people anyway. I have no life and don't ever do anything and am not interested in doing anything. I'm a natural homebody and the thought of going anywhere except for walks bores/demotivates me. It's too much trouble. I'm doing just fine at home in my own little eccentric world.

ISFJ Sp/Sx 6w5. Yeah, I'm frequently depressed but that's nihilism for you. wtf are we doin


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess it's fair to answer my own questions.

I cannot remember a time when people called me boring but I don't think I've been described by others in a particular way anyway.

I feel boring. I am unexperienced (which is not a synonym but clearly a factor). I also feel I lack passion. I feel pretty ordinary or average, even conventional. I'm also stuck in my comfort zone. Of course I want to feel exciting, fascinating, interesting, different, complex and eccentric. When I complain about it with friends, they of course tell me I'm not. Complaining is useless, I have the power to spice up my life. I guess having low self-esteem and depression are good explanations. It feels unnatural, because it's just a reaction, when I say my curiosity is endless, that I'm vividly imaginative, that my mind is fascinating or some other thing like that. I guess I have a tendency to sell me short. Now, while posting this, I'm not brooding about it but it comes and goes. There are moments when I really feel worthless.

My type is in my signature. My Jungian type (specially N vs S) is a mistery and, to be honest, partly because of this issue. I know it has nothing to do but I tend to idealize things too much that I'm unable to relate to them and I am so aware of this fixation that I also don't want to deduce anything from it and use it as a cheap trick to deceive myself, letting me pretend to be what, genuinely but pathetically, I don't know if I'm objectively not (I don't know if I don't know for the same reasons). I feel like I'm barely making sense.

Thanks for the answers so far.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Spontaneity is key, friends. If you have any ideas, put it to action. Say it or do it. Boringness gone. Besides the life-threatening actions, anything is fair game. Do some pranks, make horrible jokes, etc.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Very boring.
See sig for rest of your inquiries.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Opposite of boring, thank you ENFP 7w8. I could probably do with being a little more laid back but meh  I still have a pretty huge group of friends, it's awesome =)


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

I am not boring to myself... And that is really all that matters...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I am kind of a boring person, yes.

I spend 90% of my time on the computer, which keeps me entertained, but I'll imagine what it would be like to read a book where I was the main character, and it sounds painfully bland. It's not like my internal monologues are very interesting either. They are pretty whiny and repetitive. While my daydreams... Well, depending on the person, they might seem disturbing or they might seem tame or silly (but I guess I wouldn't mind reading a book about those).

No depression, though.

-Some SFJ 6w7 probably.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

It depends on the kind of person you are. I can be either real boring or amazingly fun just by acting one way


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Not even close. I can be pretty weird, so it keeps people on their toes. 

ENTJ
3w4-5w6-8w7
Sx/So

I have not struggled with depression, but I have felt feelings of hopelessness and just wanted to be done with my life. Not in a sense that I wanted to kill myself, but that I just wanted to jump forward several years when none of my current problems mattered.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I definitely find a lot of things to do and try not to be boring. Living in a small town in the middle of nowhere with not much to do, I feel bored all the time. I notice most people around here are way more boring than I am. I still for boring because I'm not able to be out and about all the time.


----------



## RochiDidItAgain (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes I think I'm boring. Because I'm simple. But I do say things that make me sound stupid (after I say them) and that can be entertaining.


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

No, I don't think so. My friends find me weird and funny. I'm not too sure if that's a good thing though...


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes and no. Is the glass half empty or half full? To me it's obviously both.

Who's definition of boring? Mine classifies Adrenaline Junkies, Vapid Gossip Hounds, and Arrogant Intellectuals as extremely boring, and I would probably be classified as boring in theirs. People are generally boring to some folks and interesting to others. A comatose person would be interesting to a researcher. 

I can be very entertaining to some people; I've had some people laughing so hard that they had difficulty breathing. Other people just stare at me blankly when I say something I consider funny.

Whether you're boring is an evaluation made by other people; its subjective and therefor as variable as people.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Only insofar as not fitting light carefree conversation styles and not feeling it necessary to indulge in alcohol or substances on a weekly basis, by those standards I have been called boring for preferring tea, more personal socialising and more alone time to collect my thoughts. Then again fun time-party time socialising has never really been my thing (peer pressure and limited socialising options being what they were I spent about 5 years sporadically drinking to 'socialise' often getting bored or being exhausted without closer friendships past 'the weekend')...typically never being seen as dull in more 1-1 conversations.

For quite a while I did struggle with anxiety and low moods on typical nights where partying was almost expected, getting the sense that being teetotal (by choice) meant virtually no excitement or socialising as was often the case.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I understand your points here and I agree. It's subjective but also relative. It doesn't matter if I am found to be interesting by others, even those that I find interesting. Yes, it validates temporarily, but if there's insecurity in that aspect, then it's ultimately useless. I am saying this partly because I was obscurely looking for a temporary validation, not that I was looking for the validation from anyone else here but because I was trying to refresh my perspective on this situation, because as I said, my self-perception is relative and biased by my own low self-esteem. Thanks for the answers. I was brooding when I started the thread. Now I feel more serene.

Post-edit note: I relate to the experiences the poster above wrote about, about going out and drinking.


----------



## PJay (Jul 20, 2013)

*Do you consider yourself to be boring*?* 
Yes, I do. I'm not funny or spontaneous, you can't talk about politics with me (I hate it), I don't follow gossip, watch many popular TV programmes (and, if I do, I usually start doing it when they're finishing or I miss episodes), I don't often get super excited about things [and, if I do, I don't completely show it (see enneagram)], I think I'm kinda scared of showing my few deep thoughts and my silly little details to people due to possible embarrassment or something like that (and I think this is due to my time at school... long story short: Everytime someone laughs because of something I've said or done that even I think is a bit funny, I always think they're laughing *at* me and not *with* me), it can take quite time to get to know me a bit (see MBTI type), I don't do drugs, I don't drink alcohol, etc.

*For how long have you felt that way? Do you consider it to be an issue or are you fixated on it?*
I'm not sure... Maybe always? What I do remember is that it worried me as a kid. I was worried I wasn't gonna get lots of friends or that people thought something negative about me. Growing up, I've learned that that fear was sowed by my mother and that I shouldn't really give a s**t about what people think about me. I've learned that the only person whose opinion about me is one I should pay attention to, is mine. To anyone else: What you see is what you'll get. If you take it, great! Thank you.  If you don't, great! Just turn around and don't mess with me.


*Please state, if you know, your Jungian type (whichever: MBTI, socionics, functional code...), enneatype (tritype appreciated), instinctual variant and if you struggle(d) with depression.*
ISTJ.
*Si*>*Ti*>_Se_>_Te_>_Fi_>_Fe_>Ni>Ne (*very developed*, _moderate_, low).
1w9 sp/sx/so.
No, I haven't struggled with depression.


**boring, not bored, even if there's a relationship between both

*P.S.: I wanna make noticed that I only think I'm plain boring for people. Not for me.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I do think I'm boring! I'm struggling with that a lot lately, actually. This whole past year, my life has looked completely different than it did in previous years - from a social standpoint. And I feel BORING, lacking in direction and lacking in a strong sense of self. I broke up with my partner of five years, and had always been in relationships before that, so this is the longest I've been single. Mostly by choice but... Trying out the dating scene again has been frustrating, and I've been spending a lot of time wondering what is wrong with me, why I'm not good enough, how I could be better and less BORING... 

And I've been trying to expand my social circle in general - get out more, try new things, make new friends. But I've come to realize how guarded and confused I am, a lot of the time. I don't always know what to talk about and I don't have a lot of exciting interests. I haven't made many impressive accomplishments. I don't even know who I really am nowadays, which is also boring. Boring boring boring.

INFP 4w5 9w1 5w4 sp/sx and I've struggled with depression pretty much my entire life, yeah.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Hell no. Just. Absolutely not.

I'd rather die.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I may say, and that, I hope, without fear of contradiction or naysaying, that I do not consider myself an individual to whom, of the widest choice of all possible epithets, the term or designation "boring" may conceivably apply. Indeed, the word "boring", when used in conjunction or connection with the individual I refer to in the first person singular - that is, "I" - is erroneous.

I hold a very interesting and responsible position in a major corporation, as a business analyst and systems architect, although I am intending to diversify into contract administration and procurement specialisation, with a view to becoming a project scheduler, and, ultimately, a branch manager.

I have, as it were, a reputation for being an eloquent and amusing speaker, or orator, who is never at a loss for words, but is always ready to impart, to strangers and friends and acquaintances alike, data which I refer to as 'interesting facts', on such topics of great interest and outstanding import as railway trains (with particular reference to the development of the steam engine, the diffusion of rail technology, the privatisation of British Rail, and the availability of down trains on a Sunday evening), meteorological conditions, birdwatching (not watching young ladies in various states of deshabille, ha ha - but rather, ornithology, or, as I am accustomed to call it in my more jocular moods, "twitching"), and four day test cricket matches and the l.b.w. rule.

My hobbies are equally of great fascination, and I have often approached schools, scouts and community halls on my readiness and willingness to lecture to them, on them, without the need to accept even the modicum of a gratuity: philately, numismatics, lichen of the Antarctic and their evolution since the Palaeozoic, and interesting features of tax reform policy (with slides).


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I think that I'm the most boring person in the world if I'm trying to be politically correct...

I also think that I'm the least boring person in the world if I feel like it is safe to be myself...


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I am boring. But I do not care about that...


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Not really. I'm too weird to be boring, and most people who meet me seem to find me amusing. So I wouldn't call myself boring, per say... xDD


----------



## cl0ud (Dec 3, 2012)

Yup I'm boring. I'm not trying to entertain anyone so why should I give a shit?


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I consider myself socially boring.

Ever since I was younger, I don't have any talent whatsoever when it comes to interacting with people and maintaining a casual conversation, especially in groups. I usually let other people do the talking or initiate the conversation. Now, I can say that maybe I have gained a little bit of confidence, but I still cannot maintain a conversation unless the person I am talking to and I have something in common, like an interest, ideals, or hobby. When meeting people for the first time, I usually avoid spending a lot of time with said people, because I am often worried that they would discover that I am not 'interesting' to talk to. When acquaintances invite me out, I immediately make up and excuse just to say no, because, in my own honest opinion, when it comes to hanging out with other people, I am boring. You'd get nothing from me. It's like going out with a wall - if that's even possible.

Nowadays, when trying to make friends with other people, I usually plan everything in my head--plan all the topics we would be talking about to keep the conversation going--because if I don't, everything will turn into failure.

I am the total opposite when it comes to my "soul mates" though. With them, I don't stop talking. It's probably because we have so much in common.

Socially, I am boring, but I don't think there is a person in the world who is boring in character depth.


----------



## PJay (Jul 20, 2013)

I could almost have written that^ myself. :O


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

I don't know  I never thought about this. I am very cold and quite between people. So does that make me boring? 
Hmm I don't consider myself boring, or am I ?  Gaaaah i don't know >.>


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

I'm almost always the clown of the group because i'm weird as fuck and people get amused by that. I've never been told that i'm boring so i guess i'm not.


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

absyrd said:


> I am not an ISTP.
> 
> So no.


LOL, FOH. 

My life isn't particularly exciting. It has its moments, though. Lately, I've just been busy more than anything else. 

- ISTP


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

I would like to think I'm not boring xD In all seriousness, I live with the notion that I'm a pretty funny gal. I'm fun when I try to be; I get exhausted rather easily from social interaction so that's when I turn off my talking switch and retreat back into the comfort zone within my head.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

(I'm an ambiverted ENFP who switches between ENFP and INFP a lot (but is definitely more ENFP). Tritype is 471, but I probably seem more like a 741 in public.)

No, if there's one thing I'm not, it's boring. This is going to make me sound awfully conceited and self-centered or like I have an over-inflated ego...but I honestly feel like I have this sort of strange "energy" in everything I do that makes me interesting. Sometimes I even feel like that the charge that comes with that energy is almost palpable, haha. It's definitely not always positive, but when it is, there's something there that makes people want to match my mood. 

And while I may seem boring on this forum (and I totally accept that), this really isn't a true representation of my character lolol. Usually, when I'm in a good mood which is basically any time I'm around people, I'm crazy and I say crazy stupid shit and I add to it with my weirdo quirks and it's hilarious. Like, I don't know how, but I seriously know how to get a group of people distracted, off-topic, random, loud, and entertained. My teacher yelled at me yesterday for it, actually and I quote said, "STOP BEING WEIRD!!" to me which just made people laugh harder. Hahaha, yeeeah. 

I've definitely been depressed. Like, I had extremely severe depression for a couple years in middle school and have had some form of depression ever since I in elementary school (and was visibly so in 4th and 5th grade). But even when that happens, I wouldn't say I'm boring. I think the fact that I feel emotions so intensely and have always been way ahead of my peers in emotional development that that at least is interesting. I have such high ideals, a drive for life, and a sense of purpose/meaning even when I'm disenchanted with life and struggling with those things that I think inspires people or at least makes people feel some sort of strong emotion (positive or negative). And thus, I'm just rarely ever boring. I'm too spontaneous and too strange/unique.


----------

